# new guy



## jellyflakes (Sep 15, 2006)

i got my first mantid i wanna know absoloutly evrything they eat


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 15, 2006)

pleasen post veiwers


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 15, 2006)

they eat fruit flys wax worms bees flys moths bigger ones ive heard eat mice humming birds frogs small lizards basically anything that they can take down


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2006)

We have an introductions forum for a proper intro. And to answer your question mantids will eat other insects.


----------

